# “Crusty” Schwinn rear drum brake



## rickyd (Nov 2, 2022)

Crusty rear drum ready for a crusty rider (well after some work) currently stuck. condition inside unknown I have had drive side outer bearing apart. Rim needs truing picture of rim where it set near ground included. Will cut hub out if buyer wants to save on shipping. Shipping 50 or actual cost if less.


----------



## prewarmachine (Nov 2, 2022)

$75


----------



## rickyd (Nov 2, 2022)

No deal


----------



## nick tures (Nov 2, 2022)

@tacochris


----------



## tacochris (Nov 2, 2022)

nick tures said:


> @tacochris



Man that would be killer on my 41.  Im sure its gonna go well over what i would feel comfortable paying.  Lol


----------



## nick tures (Nov 2, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Man that would be killer on my 41.  Im sure its gonna go well over what i would feel comfortable paying.  Lol



yes i agree good luck !


----------



## prewarmachine (Nov 3, 2022)

$100


----------



## rickyd (Nov 3, 2022)

No deal


----------



## prewarmachine (Nov 13, 2022)

$125


----------



## rickyd (Nov 13, 2022)

Deal imma pm you


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 3, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Man that would be killer on my 41.  Im sure its gonna go well over what i would feel comfortable paying.  Lol



did it? ...


----------

